# Im New Here.. Im 13 And Have Pics Of Me! Tell Me Wat U Think



## MUSCLEKID (Aug 6, 2003)

*Im New Here*

HEY


----------



## Arnold (Aug 7, 2003)

MUSCLEKID welcome to IM!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 7, 2003)

I dont see the pix, but welcome anyway


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

hehe where are the pics ?????like mudgesaid  welcome.nice too have u at im.


----------

